# What is wrong with this picture?



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 25, 2011)

No your eyes are not messing with you, that is a cat and a rabbit.  Gus Gus is a rabbit that I took in because his owner did not want him any more.  He lives in his cage in the barn, and when I am around the barn, I open his door and he goes where he wants.  I have 3 cats that were raised from kittens in the barn.  And they get along really well with all of the animals.  So apparently Frank (the cat) thought the bed of hay looked cozy, so he climbed right no in.

And the strangest thing is that out in the field, Frank and the others would kill a wild rabbit in a second.  Go figure!!  They stayed together for some time before, Frank moved on.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

There is a bunny in that cat's cage!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Love the pics.  Rabbits do tolerate many types of animals.  Frank senses Gus Gus is more than just a wild animal to his Human Caregivers.  Good for Frank.  

K


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha! That is sooo cute!


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 26, 2011)

Love the picture!  

My kitten, before he was diagnosed with FIP about two weeks ago, _loved_ to sit in our bunny's cage. And my kitten, Clarence, looks almost exactly like your Frank.  And Clarence's grandfather's name was Frank...so that makes it all the more weird


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Love the picture!
> 
> My kitten, before he was diagnosed with FIP about two weeks ago, _loved_ to sit in our bunny's cage. And my kitten, Clarence, looks almost exactly like your Frank.  And Clarence's grandfather's name was Frank...so that makes it all the more weird


That is too funny.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## ridinglizzard (Nov 27, 2011)

So cute!  My bunnies get along fine with my cats too.

The bunnies live in the pigeon coop and the pigeons always nest on the ground.  The bunnies and pigeon babies get along really well.  






The pigeon in the photo still likes to hang out on the ground sometimes with the bunnies even though he is all grown up now, just for fun, it seems.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 27, 2011)

So are those your "meat cats" too?


----------



## bluemini (Nov 27, 2011)

thats so cute   My cat used to get in the cage with mine until he ate a wild rabbit lol not taking any chances now .


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

ridinglizzard said:
			
		

> So cute!  My bunnies get along fine with my cats too.
> 
> The bunnies live in the pigeon coop and the pigeons always nest on the ground.  The bunnies and pigeon babies get along really well.
> 
> ...


How darling!
Cutesy Picture!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2011)

Whenever I couldn't find Septimus (cat)...I'd check out the bunny room!  There he'd be...either sleeping curled up IN the bunny cage and run...OR...curled up right next to the bunnies on the other side of the cage!  I SWEAR he thought he was a bunny!  Whenever he's feeling "threatened"....he cuddles by the bunnies!  We think it's cute.  

Last night we let our two newest additions out in the living room.  Prince Charming (my daughter's new kitten) was FACINATED by Iron Hide (rabbit)!  That rabbit is THREE TIMES PC's size too!  It's sooo cute.  

We're fortunate in that our rabbits and cats all get along.  If nothing else...several of our cats are intimidated by the bunnies!  (Our bunnies are VERY 'outgoing' shall we say!)


----------

